# THE CARNIVORE DIET



## Viking (Nov 11, 2020)

THE CARNIVORE DIET | Paul Saladino MD | Real Bodybuilding Podcast Ep.74 - YouTube


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 24, 2020)

I saw this the other day and it's the opposite of everything I have ever learnt over the years. Some good info but I think he exaggerates the toxicity of plants and has gone too far with his recommendations.


----------

